# تقرير كامل عن مشروع تصنيع Gps



## taha2x (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذه اول مشاركه حقيقيه الى شباب الهندسه في العالم العربي

لقد قمت بعمل بحث عميق عن عمل جهاز ال GPS بالاضافه الى تصميم الدائره الخاصه به وتنفيذها ايضا في مصر
لقد استعنت ببعض ال ICs من الخارج ولكن تصميم الدائره بالكامل قمنا به هنا في مصر وبتكلفه لم تتعد ال 300 جنيه مصري .ما يعادل 55 دولارا امريكيا

مدمجا في التقرير :-
* فكرة العمل 
* طريقة العمل
* خطوات المعالجه
* الدوائر المستخدمه 
* كيفية تصنيع تلك الدوائر
* برنامج التشغيل 
* بروتوكول التشغيل
* المشروعات المستقبليه 
* المراجع

وأخيرا انصح كل من يعزم على تنفيذ مثل ذلك الجهاز ان يتصل بي أولا .وذلك لأعطيه بعض النصائح الخاصه والله الموفق

http://www.4shared.com/file/57048494/3d2feb3c/Report-Soft_copy.html​

اعاننا الله واياكم على سد ثغور المسلمين في كل المجالات ولا سيما في المجالات التقنيه


----------



## kahtan82 (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك:56:


----------



## خالد ماهر (30 يوليو 2008)

جاري قراءة الموضوع
وسأستعين بك إن شاء الله إن تعذر علي فهم شئ ......
وجزاك الله خيرا على رغبتك الحقيقية في المساعدة


----------



## منار يازجي (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عيوني


----------



## الياس عبد النور (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

الله يوفقك ويسهلا عليكم بكل خير وشكرا علمعلومات


----------



## احمدعطاميدو (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا علي المشروع بس تكمل جميلك وتدينى الcircuit diagram


----------



## علي حسين نعمان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayham87 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## webmaster (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا...


إلى الأمام.


----------



## حلو الخصال (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحقق من المشروع


ثاااانكس خيووو

وان شاء الله راجع لك

سي يووو


----------



## taha2x (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الأخ أحمد عطا ميدو 

مشكور على الاستجابه 
ولكن الدوائر بالفعل مدمجه داخل التقرير 

من فاضلك راجع التقرير و اتصل بي في حالة مواجهة المشاكل

رقم الهاتف من مصر 0100272735
أو
taha2x***********

اعاننا الله واياكم على سد ثغور المسلمين في كل المجالات ولا سيما في المجالات التقنيه


----------



## ابن العميد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Algmati (18 سبتمبر 2012)

good job


----------



## ashshebria (22 سبتمبر 2012)

باشا من فضللك فيه رقم ناقص فى رقم موبايلك ياريت تصححه علشان عايز اكلمك ضرورى


----------

